# Ugly guitars... That we love.



## HurrDurr (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey folks, in an effort to find a little more about some obscure, odd-looking, and downright _*ugly*_ shapes, I've devised this thread to have everyone showcase some of the not-so-pretty guitars out there that we seem to be somehow drawn to. Just post a link or a pic _(or both)_ and discuss to your heart's content!

I'll start:

I don't know what it is, but this thing has always reminded me of some sort of classy, 70's rendition of a B.C. Rich Stealth. It's a shape I used to look at with utter disgust, but it's grown on me and I'd probably end up buying one and modding the hell out of it at some point in time. 

SX Liquid RN H Stop 3TS - RondoMusic.com







Have fun!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 29, 2013)

This is pretty bad (but not as bad as the OPs  ) 

Agile Argus 630 Toast Black Extended Scale Guitar - RondoMusic.com

But man, I would love to own one and put a checkerplate pickguard on it, and some new pups. 

Octave below standard baritone metal riffage = YES


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2013)

Two particular Japanese ESP sigs come to mind:

ESP ShoRyuKen Sakito signature:






Don't let the insanely gaudy appearance fool you. This is one of the most mature and unique sounding instruments I've every played. Extremely versatile tones that you can use for any genre. I'm actually scared to death of the new ShoRyuKen II sig as it's even worse looking but the specs make we want to try one and no doubt I'd probably fall in love with the sound...

ESP A-I &#33398;&#65374;en&#65374; Aoi signature:






Similar reasons to above and the pickup control system absolutely rules.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2013)

Ibanez Iceman, Schecter JLV and Avenger, ESP EX (started to grow on me)... All I can think of at the moment.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 29, 2013)

BC Rich Beast V...although a lot of folks here seem to think all BC Riches are ugly, so I'll add the Warlock, JR V, Speed V, Virgo, Zombie and Bich here too.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, I know Japanese ESP customs/sigs are some of the craziest and wackiest guitars available!




Yo_Wattup said:


> This is pretty bad (but not as bad as the OPs  )
> 
> Agile Argus 630 Toast Black Extended Scale Guitar - RondoMusic.com
> 
> ...




HAH! I knew someone would drop this on here. I love this guitar! I can only imagine what those toasters sound like on a 30" monster like that. Never really looked at these myself as an *ugly* guitar, but I know the Jazzmaster/Jaguar shape isn't for everyone. I'd love to own the Surf Green one with the 3 singlecoils.

Agile Argus 630 SG 3S Extended Scale Guitar - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 29, 2013)

My DBK, not everyone likes textured guitars but I have a DBK and a 2570 vital silver!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> BC Rich Beast V...although a lot of folks here seem to think all BC Riches are ugly, so I'll add the Warlock, JR V, Speed V, Virgo, Zombie and Bich here too.



+1 on the BC Rich shapes, especially the Mockingbird and Bich.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> +1 on the BC Rich shapes, especially the Mockingbird and Bich.



Yeah, Every BC Rich shape _(with the exception of the Stealth and I guess the Gunslinger due to it being a superstrat clone)_ is just plain hideous. It also doesn't help that Kerry King keeps slapping tribal tats on anything he can get his hands on and BC Rich feels the need to release it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2013)

They're ugly, but they still look awesome, in my opinion. 

Although I do wish we'd got a non-Kerry king Speed V. Oh well, I like the JRV.



Jzbass25 said:


> *Rhino Liner'd RG*



I was thinking about doing something similar with some of that Flex-Seal stuff.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Jul 29, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Two particular Japanese ESP sigs come to mind:
> 
> ESP ShoRyuKen Sakito signature:
> 
> ...


When I look at those, all I can think of are those Japanese songs with really corny lyrics when translated to English. Like the music for the South Park episode where the kids buy ninja/samurai weapons at the town festival


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 29, 2013)

I second the Iceman. Also, the Fireman.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 29, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> I don't know what it is, but this thing has always reminded me of some sort of classy, 70's rendition of a B.C. Rich Stealth. It's a shape I used to look at with utter disgust, but it's grown on me and I'd probably end up buying one and modding the hell out of it at some point in time.
> 
> SX Liquid RN H Stop 3TS - RondoMusic.com


Reminds me of a Guild/Dearmond Jetstar, which I've always liked. 






I also love anything in Antigua.


----------



## danresn (Jul 29, 2013)

A lot of people have to warm up to teles.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 29, 2013)

The iceman and explorer are both pretty goofy shapes if you stop and think about it. (both some of my favorite non-standard shapes) Reverse V's are also ugly as sin, but I find them comfortable to play. What about the dreaded wangcaster?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Although I do wish we'd got a non-Kerry king Speed V. Oh well, I like the JRV.



they made a few non-Kerry King Speed V's in their IT Series a few years back...I have this one:

http://www.gear4music.com/media/13897/600/preview.jpg

and I also had this one, I sold it last year and really regret it now  they were dead sexy. I just wish they'd bring them back.

http://www.muzzshop.ru/obj/img/wmarket/B.C.Rich/zoom/bcrich_it_speed_v_polar_white_onyx_svitw.jpg


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 29, 2013)

Speaking of ESP...


Haters gonna hate:








And there's a guitar made by a Korean company called Paran that I'm absolutely nuts for, as anyone who's been in the chatroom for a while can attest to:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2013)

^ I'd tap that V like Yngwie tapping his.


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 30, 2013)

My 1 pickup flat black (BBQ Paint) beater Ibanez Gio


----------



## RevelGTR (Jul 30, 2013)

Some folks think the original neon jems are ugly, they're wrong!


----------



## yingmin (Jul 30, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> And there's a guitar made by a Korean company called Paran that I'm absolutely nuts for, as anyone who's been in the chatroom for a while can attest to:



This guitar isn't living up to its name.

At most, three people will get that joke.


----------



## Malkav (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't judge me


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Jul 30, 2013)

The ibby xiphos, b.c. rich stealth , and the jackson warrior. i absolutely hate the shapes of them, but love them at the same time. i think its a comfort thing, they all are very comfortable to play. (the xiphos only after moving the front strap button though, due to neck dive)


----------



## ridner (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Aris_T (Jul 30, 2013)

I'd love to have one of these:





+1 for Rick Toone's creations


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2013)

ridner said:


>



I want it inside me.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## bifftannen (Jul 30, 2013)

The shapes of these ugly guitars is making me sea sick! A new cruel and unusual punishment to be used in a Clockwork Orange type situation.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 30, 2013)

I see B.C. Rich come up a lot. Haha

I think the Widow bass is ugly but I love it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2013)

bifftannen said:


> The shapes of these ugly guitars is making me sea sick! A new cruel and unusual punishment to be used in a Clockwork Orange type situation.



Wimp.


----------



## Malkav (Jul 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wimp.


 
+1 

These guitars have character, and possibly an extra chromosone!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey,Sx Liquid's not ugly by any means!


----------



## tedtan (Jul 30, 2013)

Damn! Visually, those ESPs posted by Bloody_Inferno and Grand Moff Tim are worse than the Cloud guitars Prince plays(ed). 





ice_age_magic said:


> When I look at those, all I can think of are those Japanese songs with really corny lyrics when translated to English. Like the music for the South Park episode where the kids buy ninja/samurai weapons at the town festival


 

"Let's fighting love!"


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 30, 2013)

Epiphone Genesis. It's a double cutaway with way too much taken off the top. Didn't even know they existed until I saw the re-issued models they put out this year(or last year, can't remember). I'm so getting one.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 30, 2013)

I love the Rick Toone stuff! The weirder he gets, the happier I get! 

Also, I absolutely *love* all those odd Fender Offset/Pawnshop shapes and bodies! That pink one was on my radar for a _long _time.

The AWK ESP is just too awesome for me not to love. I love pizza more than SSO, Tumblr, and Music itself... So that says something!


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 30, 2013)

The APEX Concorde : programmable, comfy playing and macassar ebony fretboard....yummy ! and quality with a big big Q


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't think I've seen any mention of Teuffels yet.






Though I think the Niwa is rather sexy


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a thing for the Yamaha SGV and Gibson Corvus...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 30, 2013)

Also adding the recent Ibanez X series to the mix. 






Everybody here hated these so I bought 2 of them.  Plus they were great touring instruments.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 30, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


>




Wut...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 31, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Wut...



Gibson was a strange company in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 31, 2013)

IDC what anyone says. The warlock is sexy as fuk.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd completely forgotten the Corvus even existed until now. Such an odd design... I get what they were trying to do, but it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Some of these guitars are truly ugly! And to think, some people complain about rosewood fretboards!


----------



## bifftannen (Jul 31, 2013)

Malkav said:


> +1
> 
> These guitars have character, and possibly an extra chromosone!


 
An extra chromosone?? Kinda like the same way kids with birth defects from radiation poisoning have an extra chromosone?? lol


----------



## Vairish (Jul 31, 2013)

Most people I know seem to hate this guitar, but I love it:


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 31, 2013)

Vairish said:


> Most people I know seem to hate this guitar, but I love it:


 

Because 36 frets is probably more necessary than not... 
All jokes aside, it's definitely pretty, but dat frets count doe...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 31, 2013)

Vairish said:


> Most people I know seem to hate this guitar, but I love it:



Never understood the point of having 36 frets if you can't even reach much past the 26th....


----------



## Malkav (Jul 31, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Never understood the point of having 36 frets if you can't even reach much past the 26th....


 
Well for what it's worth Bumblefoot had a guitar shaped like a hand that he attached a mandolin fretboard to, this was so that he could tap super duper high notes, these days though he wears a metal thimble on his pinky so he can tap notes that are higher than the guitars normal register...

Also speaking of Bumblefoot how cool are some of these?






This thing was once a les paul, which then went through a bunch of permutations ending with it having a fretboard made from coins that he glued down, yeah he's kinda weird...

Full story here: Ron 'Bumblefoot' Thal - lead guitarist of Guns N' Roses, solo artist, producer.

It's actually quite a funny read, most of his guitar stories are really 










Here's the hand guitar I was talking about earlier, it has the extended fretboard, and also a dead moth in a petrie dish inlaid into it  Also features fingernails that were painted by his niece...

Full story here: Ron 'Bumblefoot' Thal - lead guitarist of Guns N' Roses, solo artist, producer.

Best of all though is his foot guitar, which looks like a foot and bumblebee had a kid, the wings are connected to the floyd so when you depress the bar the wings stick out, alternatively if you wanna get a fluttering effect you can pull the wings and they depress the floyd 






Full story here: Ron 'Bumblefoot' Thal - lead guitarist of Guns N' Roses, solo artist, producer.

Seriously recommend reading some of the articles regarding his rather eccentric collection - Guys a complete loon  Makes some of the most incredible music ever though so .... it 

Also here's a video of the tapping with the thimble thing:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't believe people suggested the Ibanez Artfield and Iceman. They are not ugly, they are superb.

Totally second the Ovation Breadwinner though, it's hideous and I want one.


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 31, 2013)

this guitar will make you shit riffs..quite literally


----------



## Malkav (Jul 31, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Totally second the Ovation Breadwinner though, it's hideous and I want one.



I know right? They just look so comfy...It would be amazing to see a modern 7 string take on it.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 31, 2013)

Zado said:


>



Hate all you want, but that thing's got great fret access


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 31, 2013)

I personally love this guitar shape, but I can imagine it's not for everyone.


----------



## Tordah (Jul 31, 2013)

no h8 pls.

I love this shape more than my first born...and I don't have a first born!


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 31, 2013)

Warning!!! Extreme 80's cheese ahead!!! 



This is what happens when Andrew Dice Clay sells his soul to the devil.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 1, 2013)

Tordah said:


> no h8 pls.
> 
> I love this shape more than my first born...and I don't have a first born!



Looks like the end result of a kinky three-way between a Warlock, Ironbird, and Mockingbird...


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 1, 2013)

DEANS!


----------



## xxx128 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 1, 2013)

bifftannen said:


> An extra chromosone?? Kinda like the same way kids with birth defects from radiation poisoning have an extra chromosone?? lol


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 1, 2013)

xxx128 said:


>



Ah the infamous ESP Cakebyte...sorry I'll leave now.

Edit: My contribution, some people hate the look I think it's funky.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 1, 2013)

Speaking of the Snakebyte... I'll throw that on here. The shape really is growing on me. It's like a beefier Explorer.


----------



## Dayn (Aug 1, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also adding the recent Ibanez X series to the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come now, the Halberd is one classy mother trucker.


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 1, 2013)

+1 for Teuffels!




^ birdfish


----------



## bifftannen (Aug 1, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


 
I got it, I was joking with him? I'm not going to hijack a thread by mud slinging so here's my contribution.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 1, 2013)

Carvin Holdsworth, both regular and headless.


----------



## gunch (Aug 1, 2013)

Fernandes Ravelle





Fernandes Vertigo


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 1, 2013)

Dayn said:


> Come now, the Halberd is one classy mother trucker.



Definitely. It's classy enough for me to usr it for my Ibanez profile. Opinions on these being ugly be damned. 

I should get a Falchion to complete the collection now...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 1, 2013)

SjPedro said:


>



I didn't know EBMM made a Bongo series guitar...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Aug 1, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Fernandes Ravelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always wanted a Ravelle


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 1, 2013)

I know a lot of people don't like the Scroll shape but I really dig it





I also dig a few of the Minarik shapes, like the Medusa





Also +1 to the Dean Cadillac, love that shape for some strange reason.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 2, 2013)

Another one I really shouldn't like but do for some strange reason: Charvel Skatecaster.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 2, 2013)

^ I dig one of those in a solid finish and a pickguard. That'd be classy as hell. It reminds me of the Rondomusic Douglas Corvis/Agile Argus shape. This must be where they got the idea from.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 2, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> ^ I dig one of those in a solid finish and a pickguard. That'd be classy as hell. It reminds me of the Rondomusic Douglas Corvis/Agile Argus shape. This must be where they got the idea from.



AFAIK it's an updated version of the 90's Charvel Surfcaster which actually has the features you've mentioned.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 2, 2013)

Also adding the ESP Cygnus.






Initial reactions were every variation of "ugly". And yet after not just one, but two NGD threads here, all of the sudden it's a classy axe. Kinda appropriate being called Cygnus and all. 

Hell, I modeled my Halberd after it.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 2, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> AFAIK it's an updated version of the 90's Charvel Surfcaster which actually has the features you've mentioned.


 
SWEET! Didn't know about the Surfcaster. That finish is exactly what I had in mind, too


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 2, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> SWEET! Didn't know about the Surfcaster. That finish is exactly what I had in mind, too



That's as surf as they'll get


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 2, 2013)

Those Bumblefoot guitars take the cake though when it comes to the downright *UGLIEST* slabs of wood I've ever seen, lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 2, 2013)

Since Charvel doesn't make the Surfcaster anymore, there's a company that makes a pretty damn close replica called the Kokocaster. They're called GRB Guitars.


----------



## SjPedro (Aug 2, 2013)

How's a V-Coustic for ya?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 3, 2013)

SjPedro said:


> How's a V-Coustic for ya?



I had a Dean V-coustic many years ago, and I still have an ML-coustic.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Aug 3, 2013)

I've got a thing for those old off brand Japanese monstrosities

Things like these...













... make me happy. I can't explain it. They're ridiculous and stupid, but they're old and weird and I love it.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 3, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Those Bumblefoot guitars take the cake though when it comes to the downright *UGLIEST* slabs of wood I've ever seen, lol



You owe me a new retina. You shouldn't let people google that kind of rancid things.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 5, 2013)

Hah! I was expecting a few neg reps from that post, of which I'd be more than proud! Bumblefoot's guitars: Official Winners of the Thread.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 5, 2013)

i absolutely hate this shape. But i can't deny the punch that it has.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 5, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> i absolutely hate this shape. But i can't deny the punch that it has.



Oh man oh man. Prepare for comments about how you can't like the Iceman shape.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 5, 2013)

I've been GAS'ing ridiculously for an Iceman 7, even though I find the shape pretty ridiculous myself.


----------

